# What kind of treats do you give your doves outside of the cage?



## JoeA92 (Feb 11, 2013)

I've built a tall training perch and I've got a target stick and clicker ready to start training. I occasionally give her millet and veggies in her cage. Strangely enough she will attack her millet spray and eat what's left on the floor in her cage unless she's on her high perch (which then she could care less), but outside the cage ignores it completely.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think actual doves can be taught to do tricks.


----------



## JoeA92 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm not trying for parlor tricks just things like touching a target, coming to me or going to a perch which are things that game birds can be taught.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I use hemp seed as a treat food for my doves. I usually feed it to them from my hand. Hemp is a nutritious but rich (fatty) seed. Ringneck Doves love it but it's good to reserve it only as a treat because too much will be fattening for them. So it would work out well for training or taming. My doves fly right to me as soon as they hear me rattling the bag of hemp seed!

You can buy it on-line via eBay and some in-line bird food stores:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hemp-Seeds-...876?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d3bf154c

BTW, hemp is from the same plant as Marijuana but it is perfectly legal as a bird food and is usually sterilized so it won't germinate. It's been used for centuries to make Canaries sing. Most caged birds love it.


----------

